# New to Ohio



## Andrew$ (May 29, 2018)

As the title reads, I'm new to Ohio and looking for some tips on freshwater fishing. Im experienced on saltwater fishing, deep sea fishing; and was wondering what types of lures/baits to use, spots to fish near Ohio State campus, and any other useful tips. 
I'm primarily interested in fishing for bass and saugeye, but any kind of input is welcomed.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Andrew$ said:


> As the title reads, I'm new to Ohio and looking for some tips on freshwater fishing. Im experienced on saltwater fishing, deep sea fishing; and was wondering what types of lures/baits to use, spots to fish near Ohio State campus, and any other useful tips.
> I'm primarily interested in fishing for bass and saugeye, but any kind of input is welcomed.


If you're near campus, then you have the Olentangy in your backyard. I have not fished it, so I don't know much about it, but I do know that people have great luck there. Not too far away will be the Scioto. What's nice about living in Columbus is that you really do not have to go terribly far to find good fishing. I can be in the creek inside of five minutes from my house--and almost as quickly to the Scioto.

There are some nice lakes nearby, too. Hoover and Alum get the most traffic, but it depends on how far out you are able to go.

As far as lures go, that's going to be where you'll have to find your comfort zone. For example, I have yet to catch anything on true finesse baits; I tend to cast and crank, experimenting with colors, depths, and retrieves until I figure out what they want (though I do base a lot of my color decisions on what color the water is). I go back and forth between crankbaits (sticking with a lot of baby bass patterns) and Big Joshy swimbaits (I'm normally in the 2.75" range, and have caught something with literally every color I have tried). I'm starting to get better at jerkbaits, but what I'm getting at is this: you have to figure out what you will be confident in and what will work for you. I know that there will be times I should take a more finesse approach and simply do not have the patience.

If you are going to wade, make sure you scout first. I was wading a stretch of creek three weeks ago that I thought I knew quite well, took a step, and found myself in over my head, quite literally. Don't take unnecessary chances, though I'm sure you don't need me to tell you that.

As far as spots, if it looks promising, give it a shot. I discovered two of my favorite places by simply saying "what the hell..." and discovered that one of them is a nice extended point upstream from a rather deep and rocky hole. Most folks on here won't give them out, not out of rudeness, but simply to protect something they did quite a bit of work for.


----------



## Andrew$ (May 29, 2018)

Baloogala said:


> If you're near campus, then you have the Olentangy in your backyard. I have not fished it, so I don't know much about it, but I do know that people have great luck there. Not too far away will be the Scioto. What's nice about living in Columbus is that you really do not have to go terribly far to find good fishing. I can be in the creek inside of five minutes from my house--and almost as quickly to the Scioto.
> 
> There are some nice lakes nearby, too. Hoover and Alum get the most traffic, but it depends on how far out you are able to go.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! I'm planning on scouting around Olentangy and getting some Joshy Swimbaits. I have a couple of crankbaits already so I'll just try and see what the fish likes the most.
And yeah, it makes sense that people dont give away their spots, I've heard many people don't practice safe catch and release or just over fish thus ruining the spots.
Thanks again, you've been very helpful!


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

I wade fish the Olentangy often. I fish north of OSU, basically from 270 south to 161. Great for smallmouth. You can also go noprth of 270 up to Hills market area.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

Andrew$ said:


> As the title reads, I'm new to Ohio and looking for some tips on freshwater fishing. Im experienced on saltwater fishing, deep sea fishing; and was wondering what types of lures/baits to use, spots to fish near Ohio State campus, and any other useful tips.
> I'm primarily interested in fishing for bass and saugeye, but any kind of input is welcomed.


Good luck on the fishing and......Go Bucks!


----------



## Andrew$ (May 29, 2018)

Thank you all for your great responses!


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

I used to fish that area all the time up until this year, but for catfish and carp. It's a pretty good stretch for numbers but I only did alright for size. If you want I can shoot you some info for those species.

Other than that my best advice is to grab a bike, a go up and down the bike path and scout spots. Good luck


----------



## Andrew$ (May 29, 2018)

BetterMetalFish said:


> I used to fish that area all the time up until this year, but for catfish and carp. It's a pretty good stretch for numbers but I only did alright for size. If you want I can shoot you some info for those species.
> 
> Other than that my best advice is to grab a bike, a go up and down the bike path and scout spots. Good luck


Sure, that'd be great! It'd be a good experience to fish other species of freshwater.


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

For carp I almost strictly use corn. Using a basic hair rig is highly suggested, as its not complicated, doesn't involve extra tackle and does increase catch rate. Chumming is also recommended, especially if you can do it each day a few days before you go, but while you're fishing is fine. 

Catfish I only used cut shad because I didn't have a good way of putting a bait bucket on my bike. Fair warning turtles will often force you to move when you do this.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Move


----------



## Andrew$ (May 29, 2018)

BetterMetalFish said:


> For carp I almost strictly use corn. Using a basic hair rig is highly suggested, as its not complicated, doesn't involve extra tackle and does increase catch rate. Chumming is also recommended, especially if you can do it each day a few days before you go, but while you're fishing is fine.
> 
> Catfish I only used cut shad because I didn't have a good way of putting a bait bucket on my bike. Fair warning turtles will often force you to move when you do this.



Thanks for the advice. I'm going to try my luck with some corn by W Dodridge St/Ackerman Run. I biked down the path and that spot there seems an okay spot for carp(I believe hehe).


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

Andrew$ said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm going to try my luck with some corn by W Dodridge St/Ackerman Run. I biked down the path and that spot there seems an okay spot for carp(I believe hehe).


I've never fished that spot for carp before but I'm sure they're there. When I'm scouting a spot or looking for a place to fish for them, I look for places where I see them close to shore, then fish a bit further out.


----------



## Andrew$ (May 29, 2018)

BetterMetalFish said:


> I've never fished that spot for carp before but I'm sure they're there. When I'm scouting a spot or looking for a place to fish for them, I look for places where I see them close to shore, then fish a bit further out.


Okay, I'm going to try that. Its kinda hard to spot any fish in these water conditions, specially how dark the water is. 

Btw, are there any small creeks that I can wade along the shoreline? It'd be nice to find a small creek that it can be walkable rather than biking the Olentangy and stopping every second. I'm sure those small creeks are going to lack on carp, but they might thrive on smallies. Just a thought I had.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Big Walnut is great for that, but I don't know your mobility apart from your bike. In fact, I've been surprised that the rain has hardly affected the gauge nearest to me. That said, BWC in my area goes from mid-thigh to over your head deep quite quickly.


----------



## Andrew$ (May 29, 2018)

Great, I can try that one. And I have an suv so I can travel far too. I've found a couple of spots on the Olentangy but they're not that great and its a challenge to walk along the shoreline. 

Another question pertaining to Ohio fishing. Is it safe to do some night fishing? I've seen posted signs at various parks about license holders being able to fish after dark. It'd be great for catfish fishing.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Andrew$ said:


> Great, I can try that one. And I have an suv so I can travel far too. I've found a couple of spots on the Olentangy but they're not that great and its a challenge to walk along the shoreline.
> 
> Another question pertaining to Ohio fishing. Is it safe to do some night fishing? I've seen posted signs at various parks about license holders being able to fish after dark. It'd be great for catfish fishing.


Riparian Ranger and Reyangelo (among others) do quite a bit of night wading, but you definitely want to know the area quite well. I know that when I go after dark, I take my pistol 99% of the time (the other 1% I somehow forget). There is only a single place I'd feel comfortable wading after dark right now--just down the road from my house--and only one other I'd fish after dark on the creek, due to the walk involved. That's the creek fishing; there is one other place I'd like to go on the Scioto but it's in a park and they start chasing you out of there right around sundown. 

As far as lakes, sure, go for it. I've fished at night at Hoover primarily, but I'm not your guy when it comes to good spots. I've never had much luck at the big puddles of water, though when I used to try I didn't know what I know now (or what I feel like I know now). As with anything, just don't take unreasonable chances. I've heard of robberies below the spillway at Hoover after dark and so on.


----------



## Andrew$ (May 29, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I work long hours during the day so I've been missing out on fishing. I'm going to have to suck it up and fish what little daylight I get until I find a safe and isolated spot. 

Griggs looks like an okay place, there's a police station I believe right around the corner. Haven't tried it yet but it seems like a crowded area. I dont know how the fishing is at Northmoor Park near Clinton-Como Park, but I've read about robberies after dark and haven't seen much fishing done there during the daytime. 

Some people have suggested pay lakes but for me that takes the fun and adventure out of fishing. But lately I've been getting frustrated with freshwater fishing that I've even thought about it. Never thought it would be so difficult up here.


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

I've fished the Olentangy and Scioto in that area before at night with no problems, at least no more than I've had in the day time. I've also fished Alum in the coves at night again with no issue. I do not however tend to keep anything in my car worth breaking into.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Andrew$ said:


> Another question pertaining to Ohio fishing. Is it safe to do some night fishing? I've seen posted signs at various parks about license holders being able to fish after dark. It'd be great for catfish fishing.


In the almost 20-year run of GFO and OGF I think there has been one instance of anglers running into face-to-face trouble while night fishing. As I recall two guys were bound, gagged and robbed below Hoover in the GFO days, 15+ years ago. Other then that I can't think of another serious incident. 

I've night fished well into the AM thousands of times below any number of Spots / Spillways in Central Ohio for almost 25 years now. Never had the first issue, nor heard of the first issue. That said i'd be lying if I told you I wasn't always cautious of my surroundings, especially when leaving / getting into my vehicle. 

As for the (night) bite, it's been producing for a while now, and should go full swing here soon with the water temps rising. 

Sorry to hear you're getting frustrated, there's some good fishing here to be had if you put some time in - nothing like Saltwater / Deep sea fishing, but still enjoyable. To better your odds stop throwing artificial's and head down to R&R and get you some soft craws or minnows, then head below basically any spillway on the (Scioto) River. Protip: the harder the spot is to access the better the fishing is going to be.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Andrew$ said:


> Thanks for the info. I work long hours during the day so I've been missing out on fishing. I'm going to have to suck it up and fish what little daylight I get until I find a safe and isolated spot.
> 
> Griggs looks like an okay place, there's a police station I believe right around the corner. Haven't tried it yet but it seems like a crowded area. I dont know how the fishing is at Northmoor Park near Clinton-Como Park, but I've read about robberies after dark and haven't seen much fishing done there during the daytime.
> 
> Some people have suggested pay lakes but for me that takes the fun and adventure out of fishing. But lately I've been getting frustrated with freshwater fishing that I've even thought about it. Never thought it would be so difficult up here.


In adding to what Acklac said above, this year has been quite frustrating. We went from winter directly into summer, no real spring to speak of. I normally do quite well April through June, but this year has been a mystery. The constant rain has not helped either. I normally do not go to many lakes, but my son and I went to Kiser on Monday and did poorly (2 yellow perch in 3 hours or so). I wanted to go to a spot last night, but the rain came; was going to go today, but just got a warning that the flow at the local gauge is pretty bad. I'm probably going to CJ Brown tomorrow to try my hand at getting a walleye, probably below the spillway.

At any rate, yes, it does get frustrating. My first year was like that, but I was hooked when I hit a spot just for grins (and to try out a Big Joshy for the first time) and landed a 15" smallmouth on relatively light tackle. This particular spot has been very hit or miss, but it gave me an idea of what to look for. I also feel you on the work thing--I was M-F 8-5, but lost my job; I start a new one on Monday that is M-F, but 11:30-8, so either night fishing or weekend only will be my real options (too corporate to risk trying to go at 6 in the morning...I lose track of time easily).

Acklac--I could have sworn somebody said the Hoover thing was more recent. I personally have not had trouble either, but I also avoid certain places after dark. Probably the biggest scare has been a beaver. I wasn't trying to be alarmist, but having heard so many stories...well, I guess verification is still in order!


----------



## Andrew$ (May 29, 2018)

Thank you guys so much! I took everyones advice word by word and I managed to land a heavy channel catfish right at Griggs. Put up a good fight, never thought it would pull so hard. And just 10 mins into my fishing. I used some live bass minnows, sinking weight, and a bobber to stop the minnows from hiding and getting stuck in rocks. 
I'm going to go try other spots up north.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

I’ll give you a good spot if you like riding bike trail! Try the roll over dams below Antrim. Especially the below river walkover bridge. It produces all year, including now for 1 or 2 nice smallmouth and other river fish. Second rollover is deeper so caution if wading.


----------



## Andrew$ (May 29, 2018)

percidaeben said:


> I’ll give you a good spot if you like riding bike trail! Try the roll over dams below Antrim. Especially the below river walkover bridge. It produces all year, including now for 1 or 2 nice smallmouth and other river fish. Second rollover is deeper so caution if wading.



Perfect, I'm going to try those! Thank you!!!


----------



## Andrew$ (May 29, 2018)

Yesterday I got another fish from the leftover minnows! A crappie by Perrysville! 

Thanks again everyone!!!


----------

